# Tornado/Fire evacuation



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

there have been numerous tornado's in my area as its tornado season, is there any way to prepare for one if these natural devastation if i ever needed to reach into his cage and get out? hes very important to me and i couldnt bare to loose him if theres a way i can stop it.


----------



## njdepietro (Jul 21, 2012)

honestly i would just have a plastic tub with a folded piece of fleece, a plastic bag of food, water bottle, an extra wheel and some first aid stuff stored in the basement. :]


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

good idea, Dallas lives in my room and so i have his kennel with 2 blankets a water bottle and a container of food packed up, and as for our basement, well the place were supposed to go is full of storage and i can hardly get in there so its needs cleaned badly :/


----------



## kcgirl62 (Jul 26, 2012)

njdepietro said:


> honestly i would just have a plastic tub with a folded piece of fleece, a plastic bag of food, water bottle, an extra wheel and some first aid stuff stored in the basement. :]


And don't forget a heat source! Especially in case the power goes out.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Haha ya I need one, can you buy battery powered ones?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It wouldn't be ideal, but there's handwarmers and footwarmers that you can find in an outdoor store or section. All you have to do is open them and they start warming up. Like I said, not ideal, since they'd only be like a heating pad, but they'd do in a pinch.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay I'll just buy a ton of the hand/foot warmer things and one yhat plugs in, we have a generator so we can at least plug some stuff in


----------



## njdepietro (Jul 21, 2012)

Also a lot of people keep those hand warmers for them too, it's not to put directly on the hedgie but to put under the fleece or the tub depending as an emergent idea. :]


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I know this thread has been "dead" for a while but just thought I would say I'm glad this was mentioned. I live in Texas so we get a lot of tornado threats in the spring. Unfortunately in Texas we don't have basements so I think I would just have to drag Prims storage bin into the hall where we go when the tornado sirens go off. Will need to collect some stuff to keep her warm, although keep her warm isn't usually an issues in Texas lol.


----------

